# Planer noise



## grosewoodworker (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a 15" Jet planer. Is there a way to dampen the noise before my neighbors take out a contract on me? I've opened up the (orange plastic) chip deflector a little and that seems to have helped a little. Any help would be appreciated.

grosewoodworker


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Nope not really. If you don't use a dust collector it will keep it quiet. But it makes a big mess. Moving the orange chip deflector will help but you will get chips rolling around and crushing into the wood. Mine is insanely loud when my DC is on. With it off, not so bad. 

Keep your doors and windows closed, insulate your walls.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Do some sound insulation of your shop, and only use power tools during reasonable hours. Between say about 8 A.M. and 9 P.M. in most localities.

Even then, unduly loud noises are still uncalled for, and you still should make your best effort to control the noise getting out of your shop...

My Ryobi 13" is kind of loud, but no worse than your average weed whacker at a distance... Never had a complaint about it.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

I've noticed my 15" Grizzly planar gets really loud when the knives start getting dull. I know it's not much help but keep sharp knives.


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a stack of maple to run through my 15" and I've been dreading it. My shop(one car garage) is rather small so I have to keep the door up on it and the noise is insanely bad. We have new neighbors across the street and they have a 4-month old baby.
I'm going to try and do the planing when they're not at home.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

This is just a thought, but many years ago I built a printer cabinet at work for a very noisy printer and sprayed on some sound proofing from a spray can. It worked pretty good. I don’t remember what the name was but you could probably find something on the internet. 
Oh, you can spray it on the inside of the enclosure

Here is an example of what I talking about. It’s not the same stuff I used, but you remove the covers of the planner and then apply to the inside of the covers. There are also places you can go to have it spray on for you. A friend of mine had the inside of a van sprayed.


----------



## MrHudon (May 5, 2009)

I added rubber bottom machine feet similar to the one pictured to my 12" parks planer, quieted it down considerably.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

The jet 15" weighs 400 lbs and has metal wheels on the bottom. All the noise is caused by the DC moving air past the cuterhead. It howls. As soon as I turn on my DC the noise level triples. Those feet will likely do nothing on this planer.

Now that I have been thinking about it for a while, if you made a muffler system for the dust port I bet you could quiet it down quit a bit. It will _never_ be a quiet machine.


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

Upgrading your planer's cutterhead to a spiral cutterhead with carbide inserts will tremendously reduce the noise. It is a little expensive but definitely quiet. I have carbide cutters on my grizzly 15" planer and it is a vast improvement.


----------

